# Help me diagnose my tree



## Jace (Mar 19, 2011)

please  I have a spruce tree that is having complications. I think it had, and still has rhizo needlecast. So I treated it with chlorothalonil a few(3?)times last-early thru late-spring. 

I sprayed it once the other day, and intend on doing it again a couple times thruout the spring every 2-3 weeks per instr.

Deal is I think it has something else, or...if one can hurt/burn(?) it by having too strong mixed chloro, maybe I did that, but I dont think so. I think it may have something else... It had yellow needled braches hit and miss thruout the tree this past year, and now suddenly one is turning brown in a couple spots(& much smaller buds).:Special note to #4 photo-(sorry the photos are smaller and sideways)
(cytospora I sorta rule out because of no running white sap)
Thanks for any help


----------



## Jace (Mar 20, 2011)

a few more...


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 20, 2011)

The needlecast is secondary, yes it does have needlecast. It appears to have poor new growth low on the tree. I suspect that there is a root problem. I would do a slight limb up to access the root crown and excavate. I would also look to a soil test in the root zone. This doesn't look like it just happened. It appears to have been suffering for sometime. No evidence of chemical injury. Chlorothalonil is pretty safe. It would take a MASSIVE overfill to damage a tree.


----------



## Jace (Mar 21, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> The needlecast is secondary, yes it does have needlecast. It appears to have poor new growth low on the tree. I suspect that there is a root problem. I would do a slight limb up to access the root crown and excavate. I would also look to a soil test in the root zone. This doesn't look like it just happened. It appears to have been suffering for sometime. No evidence of chemical injury. Chlorothalonil is pretty safe. It would take a MASSIVE overfill to damage a tree.


 
OK, thank U U.F.


----------



## dtm165 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Treating it*

Remember more water for the tree is no good, so have sprinklers turned off/away from the tree when watering your lawn, and also rake up/remove any fallen needles. The fungus is airborne and will spread from the fallen needles up into the tree.


----------



## Ikeholt (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard to see from the pics, but have you considered spider mites? They spiral up the tree about like that, kill the needles and disappear before you see the damage. Having grass grow up in the branches like that contributes to the problem, if that is what it is.

Tom


----------



## Jace (Apr 7, 2011)

more photos from bucket truck view....


----------



## Jace (Apr 7, 2011)

any other thoughts after viewing these photos?


----------



## Jace (Apr 10, 2011)

A few more photos here. Are these photos of white sap areas on the dying limbs evidence of cytospora? (The 2nd may be from a previusly broken limb-not sure).

There are many holes under and right around the tree in the ground from a field mouse I suppose. I dont know if maybe it is causing root problems for me or not, is that much of a possibility?

Im considering sending off for root sample testing. I already sent off the soil.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jace (Apr 10, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> The needlecast is secondary, yes it does have needlecast. It appears to have poor new growth low on the tree. I suspect that there is a root problem. I would do a slight limb up to *access the root crown and excavate*. I would also look to a soil test in the root zone. This doesn't look like it just happened. It appears to have been suffering for sometime. No evidence of chemical injury. Chlorothalonil is pretty safe. It would take a MASSIVE overfill to damage a tree.


 
Can U school me on doing the root excavating, like what Im looking for.(Asside from girdling and dead roots...)


----------



## Jace (Apr 12, 2011)

The white patch in the first photo leads me to believe it may be the cytospora canker, seeing as how other dying branches had a few of these as well. The others are root photos, maybe a little girdling but not enough to affect the crown..IO think- IMO....

The last photo has my concern...the lighter "whitish tent"...not sure about it. I water sprayed it and the whitish "faded away", so maybe after it dries Ill check and see if it was moreso dirt or sap. It is on the side of the damaged crown(other than the very top)


----------

